# Großbuchstaben in kleinbuchstaben wandeln



## Leno (21. Feb 2012)

Hallo liebes Java Forum,


ich habe ein Problem und vielleicht könnt Ihr mir behilflich sein. 
Ich habe ein Programm was Daten aus einer txt ausliest, diese Daten sind Namen und Vornamen 
 z.B. Lisa Mueller jetzt. Aus diesen Daten baue ich Objekte Person und möchte eine emailAdresse generieren wie z.B. lisa.mueller@gmx.de z.B. 

Wie kann ich dies machen? Meinde Idee war es die Namen bzw. Vornamen zu nehmen und in kleine buchstaben zu wandeln und anschließend einen string zu bauen mit @gmx.de z.B. 

Nur wie überführe ich Großbuchstaben nach klein ??? Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## EnHancEd[] (21. Feb 2012)

Methode klein zu groß: 
	
	
	
	





```
.toUpperCase()
```

Methode groß zu klein: 
	
	
	
	





```
.toLowerCase()
```


greetz


----------



## Andi_CH (21. Feb 2012)

```
String mailadresse = ("LiSA" + "." + "MÜLlEr" + "@" + "GMX.dE").toLowerCase();
```


----------



## Leno (21. Feb 2012)

WOW das muss man erstmal Wissen.Danke werde das gleich mal testen.
Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruss Leno


----------



## EnHancEd[] (21. Feb 2012)

zum Nachlesen evtl. gut geeignet: String-Methoden


----------



## bygones (21. Feb 2012)

wobei es bei emails so ziemlich wurscht ist, ob du an LISa.MuELler@gmx.de oder an lisa.mueller@gmx.de schreibst... ist ein und die selbe Email... brauchst also nix umwandeln


----------

